# A very thin bowl



## TXMoon (Jul 29, 2019)

More of the Sugar Locust Wood. A very thin bowl at 5-1/2" dia x 7/8" tall with a bowl depth of 1/2"! I was very surprised at the grain, esp the dark streak, that emerged when I hollowed out the inside.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 6 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 29, 2019)

Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Jul 29, 2019)

Good job and great colors in that piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 29, 2019)

That is some sick color! Great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jul 29, 2019)

Beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 29, 2019)

I learned something, never knew Sugar locust as another name for Honey locust. Thanks...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TXMoon (Jul 29, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> I learned something, never knew Sugar locust as another name for Honey locust. Thanks...


I'm a nube. I may be honey locust and I've been saying it wrong.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 29, 2019)

TXMoon said:


> I'm a nube. I may be honey locust and I've been saying it wrong.



Good old web says both names are used. Now get the blacklight out and watch it glow....


----------



## TXMoon (Jul 29, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Good old web says both names are used. Now get the blacklight out and watch it glow....


Just googled it, that's way cool! I'll have to get me one now.


----------



## Tony (Jul 29, 2019)

Very nice, great turn! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 29, 2019)

That's a beauty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 29, 2019)

Nice job. Very attractive. People will want it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Jul 29, 2019)

Sugar Locust?? Looks to be a dead ringer for Huisache--aka Sweet Acacia (usually a scrub tree blessed with lotsa thorns, but will get big if undisturbed)
Nonetheless really pretty.
Watch it though, will prolly warp some.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 29, 2019)

Intense colors! Never heard of Sugar Locust. Recently became familiar with a Golden Locust tree. Unfortunately, I do not have any wood from that tree. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 30, 2019)

Very nice little bowl,the grain is cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jul 30, 2019)

Love it, I am curious how you did the bottom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jul 30, 2019)

sprucegum said:


> Love it, I am curious how you did the bottom.


I just left the tenon on, it's not pretty but it will have to do until I can get a vacuum chuck to hold it then I can clean it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 30, 2019)

Sweet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dfowler13 (Jul 30, 2019)

:) Very nice work. Super pretty wood. I have a piece of crotch walnut that I plan to turn a platter with.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 30, 2019)

Nicely done! Great colors in that piece of honey locust.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 30, 2019)

TXMoon said:


> I just left the tenon on, it's not pretty but it will have to do until I can get a vacuum chuck to hold it then I can clean it up.


Kevin, if you can make SWAT, look me up. I have something a whole lot less costly and much better than a vac chuck.

Better yet, Kevin, bring it with you, and we can remove the tenon if it's not too warped...... .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

